# Making Corpsed Heads from Styro Skulls - Part 2



## BradGoodspeed

Hi guys. Here's part two of the skull-making tutorial from the other day.

Is a new thread ok here for part 2? Or should I have added to the thread? Only one more part after this one... so I hope this doesn't seem spammy!










And here's the tutorial:






Cheers!


----------



## Lunatic

Those are killer looking! You are a master sculptor Brad. Beautiful tutorial. You make it look easy. Really nice work. 

Good luck with the movie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since it's all the same how-to, all the parts should be in one thread.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for posting the second tutorial, Brad! I like the demo.


----------



## BradGoodspeed

RoxyBlue said:


> Since it's all the same how-to, all the parts should be in one thread.


Ok, fair enough. I just thought people wouldn't see the updates unless they were in a new thread. Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## BradGoodspeed

This is it! Part 3 of my skull making tutorial is up! Hope y'all had fun. Please share this series where ever you like... and please subscribe! Cheers.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ta DAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Thanks Brad! I just subscribed! Yay!


----------

